# Spot Tool Changing Tones



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

Started getting a very weird problem when using the spot tool. The entire photo's tone changes, never seen this happen before. See photo, it's a bit small but the only thing that was used was the spot tool. LR CC, OSX 10.11.6.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 9, 2016)

I assume you are talking about the spot removal tool, not the adjustment brush.
I don't see in this photo what you are describing.
Can you make a virtual copy of the photo before the "spot tool", then use the tool on just one of the photos, then using the compare view, show us both photos in a screen grab and describe what you see.
Are you doing a "heal" or a "clone".
It would also might help if your reference photo could show the location & size of the spot removal tool before you implemented it.


----------



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

Here you go...Only change is removing the lower of the two lights in the original (on the right.)


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 9, 2016)

I can see what you mean very clearly. It looks like when you did this that the black level were reset or shadows reduced.
It also looks like the clarity and vibrance have been bumped up. Her hand and face now have a redder look, as does the dress.

But something else is different. The extra "thing" in the lower left corner is gone.
The light beam from the removed light has also disappeared. Did you drag the spot removal tool a bit?

Again - did you "heal" or "clone" with the spot tool ?

Finally, what version of LR ?

If you want, post a jpeg of the photo on the right and I'll look at it. Or even the original untouched.


----------



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

The thing on the lower left and the light rays probably got changed when the black point moved. However, the sliders didn't move at all.

Here it is with the processing up to the spot removal point. The jpg isn't responding the same way.


----------



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh, and thanks for the help on this. Hopefully it can be sorted.


----------



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

Sorry, missed the question about the tool, it's "healing." LR CC, up to date.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 9, 2016)

What other adjustments have you applied? Some adjustments, like 'Dehaze', are calculated based on the entire image. Removing a bright spot can change the result of that calculation.


----------



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

Very interesting, looks like it was probably the dehaze. If I remove the spot first and then do the dehaze, it works correctly. Good to know, and really appreciate it. 

Guess I will have to reorder my workflow for some of these...


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 9, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> What other adjustments have you applied? Some adjustments, like 'Dehaze', are calculated based on the entire image. Removing a bright spot can change the result of that calculation.



Great observation. I guess because I don't use Dehaze for anything other than skies, it never even occurred to me.
And even then I often just use the adjustment brush or the graduated filter.


----------



## realspear (Sep 9, 2016)

Jimmsp said:


> Great observation. I guess because I don't use Dehaze for anything other than skies, it never even occurred to me.


It's essential for me, with no control over stage lighting you frequently get things like this, even with a good hood. Without dehaze, it was a lot more work to fix these.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 10, 2016)

Actually, I like it with a bit of that "haze" in the background. I probably would have brightened her dress, etc, with the adjustment brush.


----------



## realspear (Sep 10, 2016)

The haze is probably a taste thing, the photo wasn't finished though because I got stuck with that problem.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 10, 2016)

realspear said:


> The haze is probably a taste thing, the photo wasn't finished though because I got stuck with that problem.



I am sure it all in "taste". I also like the one before the spot removal.
I'd be very interested in seeing how your final edit turns out.


----------

